# Motor for 1448 Jon Boat



## saltybob (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm planning to buy a 1448 Jon boat. I see that Alumacraft and G3 have boats in this size. The Alumacraft weighs 285 lbs. and the G3 233 lbs. I weigh about 185 and will be fishing alone. Both boats are rated for 25 maximum HP. I’m wondering how big a motor I should get. I don’t need a lot of speed but I do want to be able to get on a plane and move at a reasonable speed. I’m wondering if I should buy the Mercury 9.9 HP or 15 HP. I’d appreciate any opinions on this.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a Tracker Grizzly I got used. The PO had a 9.9 on it and traded up to a 25 after the first season. I don't know how much $ difference there is between a 9.9 and a 15 but I'd say the minimum you'll be happy with for that boat would be the 15. Many here would encourage you to go for the max if you can and not use it wide open if you don't need the speed. That way you can get off the water in a hurry if you need to - or to the john. You can also fish a few minutes longer and still get home on time! All things being equal I'd go for a 25.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 24, 2014)

There is no substitute for speed when a summer T-Storm sneaks up on you. GTFO FAST!


----------



## overboard (Jul 24, 2014)

Depends on how/where you fish. Restricted 9.9 lakes; then the 9.9. Lots of gas trolling; 9.9 or 15. 
Point A to point B; the 25. 
I have no experience trolling with a 25, but an electric TM is also an option for all 3 motors.
If it is mostly going to be used mainly for point A to B, I would want the 25, second choice would be the 15.
I use a 2004 9.9 Johnson on a 1654 Tracker Grizzley that's pretty heavy. With just me in it, it will hit 15 mph on a calm surface.
That may give you some idea of what to expect from the 9.9, and you may be happy with the smaller motor.


----------



## BigRedObsession (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a tracker grizzly 1448 sc that weighs a lit more then the boats you mentioned. Its rated for a 25 but id love to have a 35-40 on it. I go long ways trying to catch different drops on the right tides to be there. Trolling with my 25 is very do able. And if you plan on a trolling motor for those 99 and under lakes I'd say get a 25 or more. Get what you can afford. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360772#p360772 said:


> overboard » 24 Jul 2014, 10:18[/url]"]Depends on how/where you fish. Restricted 9.9 lakes; then the 9.9...



Good point - fortunately around they don't enforce the size restrictions so as long as you keep the speed down and camo-paint the motor who's to tell? 8)


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 24, 2014)

get the 25 horse and be done with it


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 24, 2014)

If you don't fish HP restricted water and you have the extra coin you, I would recommend going with the 25. But, the 15 will meet the needs you outlined.


----------



## DrNip (Jul 24, 2014)

One reason I maxed my hull out to the full 30 hp was in the event I decided to get a bigger boat (15-16') I wouldn't have to get a bigger engine otherwise I would have gone with a 15-20 hp.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360811#p360811 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 41 minutes ago[/url]"]If you don't fish HP restricted water and you have the extra coin you, I would recommend going with the 25. But, the 15 will meet the needs you outlined.



+1


----------



## AR.223 (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd say a 15. its better to have more than what you need imo. I had a alumacraft 1448 with heavy 25 4stoke on it. with just me it ran 28 mph.


----------



## Analog Kid (Jul 24, 2014)

My vote is for 25 do it right do it once


----------



## turbotodd (Jul 25, 2014)

Had an older 1448 for a while, never found a brand. Flat nosed, flat bottom. Welded/heavy boat. I had a 9.9 rude on it, and it was a slug. I put my Yamaha F25 on it and it was no more a slug, but I ended up buying another boat, kept my F25 and put it on my new boat, sold the 1448 to a friend, who put a Tohatsu/Merc 20 4 stroke on it. Loves it. Not nearly as stern heavy as the F25, but not as much power either. But it still moves the boat with confidence with both of us in it. 

Although that Tohatsu/Mercury is a decent motor, it doesn't hold a candle to the Yamaha F20 which runs smoother, is more responsive, quieter, etc. I'd put an F20 on it if I had the choice. Sweet little motor.


----------



## riverbud55 (Jul 27, 2014)

on a 1448 IMO think the 20hp would be the best choice,, the tohatsu 20 is about 50lb less the a 25,, save pounds is like gaining hp,, just put a 25 etec on a g3 1548 w/power tilt/trim think its 180lb a 20 120 something,,, 25 etec runs 30+, coming off of plane get water washing over the 15'' transom if I slow to fast, got a 23lb battery ,a trolling motor that around 25lb 6 gals gas, and myself at 260lbs sitting on the tale end of the boat,,, wanted a true power trim only reason went with a 25hp


----------

